# least expensive resort



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you book before midnight today (the 18th) Southwest is offering 50% off of their fares to Salt Lake City. Get a flight that arrives early and you can get a free lift ticket for that day to Park City or the Canyons. I believe Brighton and Solidtude are around the $50 a day mark for lift tickets. Powder Mountain is right there at that price. You can find some discount tickets. Sure you can find some east coast spots that cost less per day, but not by much. Most of the big players in the east are running over $60 a day. The little podunk resorts aren't really worth a flight imo. People were getting tickets for under $200 to SLC flying from New York. 

In Colorado, you'll have a harder time finding good deals. Most resorts are now north of $80 a day. Even the smaller guys like Loveland are around $60 a day, though I think if you get a lift ticket in Denver you save $5-$10 off of that. Season passes are way cheaper here, but for the traveler it's a bit more pricey.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with Killclimbz on this one as someone who predominantly rides the east coast... any of the mountains worth going to are actually closer to $70-80/day at this point. The best values in general for the quality of riding you'll get are out in Utah for sure, even without the discounted airfare. You can get cheaper hotels, rental cars and lift tickets


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

how ghetto do you go? u could flyin to portland, seattle, van bc or bellingham, rent a suv on week rate to sleep in, hit up a grocery store and do mon-fri. granted perhaps not much party besides PBR and corndogs but you could waste yourself on the hills. south to north...hood, crystal, snoqual, stevens, baker, whistler are all within an evening's/3-4 hr drive...ride all day, drive to the next hill, crash and be there early for first chair.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

it depends on what you consider to be 'east'?

bulgaria is pretty damn cheap and 'very' east!


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

yea all good ideas, i think im gonna try to go to utah. oregon or lake tahoe would be cool too though. no bulgaria sorry haha. 
What about vermont though?


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

It all depends on how much money you're willing to spend.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Mt. Baker in Washington is probably one of the best bang for the buck resorts out there


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

aint checked their site this season yet, but Sunday River had lodge and ticket deals for $99 last year. Sunday River is a fucking insane resort, too. 7 mountains and every kind of terrain you could want. Glades, double blacks, to super pipe. Get there someway or another!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Jay Peak VT. Cheap to begin with and retarded cheap if your a student


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I retract my statement. I just checked their web site. Tix are at like $50. They were like $25 last time I was there ~5 years ago.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

cool thanks for the input guys.


----------

